#   >        7.7.    8

## Zuzya

?   ...     2009 ...   2009 ( )   ..       7.7 (     )...      ..    ......       -       ( ),       ( ) -  , ..     (     ),        ()...      ... 7.7.      . ..  ...    ...?   ? :Frown:

----------


## zhns

8-...     ,  ,  ....    ...

----------


## Zuzya

...         ...   ... :Big Grin:

----------


## ULKAT

.   " ".   .
 1.        " "  .       ,             " " (   ).
2.   .1.   ,    .         213. ,         .           .    213   211.

     .

----------


## Zuzya

......     +-     ... :Frown:

----------


## Zuzya

...     ...     ...    ...  .....   ,    ,   ......     ... :Smilie:

----------


## Zuzya

...     ... :Smilie:    ... :Redface:

----------


## -

, ,     7.7   8.2   " "          (    "",  ).  ""    ?

----------


## 2006

*-*, 


> 


    ?    ?

----------


## Zuzya

...   8.1.   ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## -

,2006.  ,  .

----------


## -

> 213. ,         .           .    213   211.
> 
>      .


    (((  ,      213  211         ?

----------


## Zuzya

( ),        ... :yes:

----------


## -

(  )      .      211,    .      ?

----------


## Zuzya

...     -  ... :yes:

----------


## -

> (  )      .      211,    .      ?


 .  :
1.     ,         , ..       - 5000 ,    5000 .
2.   2010        01.07.10  31.08.10,    ,     ,      ,     ,              .

   ?

----------


## dreemy_girl

8.1

----------


## BTG

> :
> 1.     ,         , ..       - 5000 ,    5000 .?


    ? 

                   , ,   ,       ,   ,    -  .

----------


## BTG

,  ,     .          . 




> 2010        01.07.10  31.08.10,    ,     ,      ,     ,              .
> 
>    ?


    -   .      -   . 

       : -- .  -   "     ____ 200_ .".  " /    20__."  " "   ()     -  -      "  ",  ,      -    .

       .
    .

----------

7.7 (/:  ,       " "     ).     , -    ;     8.2.    ,     ..              ...?  :       8.2 -  -     ,       ,   ?

----------


## Zuzya

...  ,   (  )      ...       ,    ...      ...   .       ,    ,    ...    ...   ...    ...   :Embarrassment:

----------

!
        1_0_30  :       (    ,    ).
   .
 :     7.7  ,    ?

----------


## Zuzya

> !
>         1_0_30  :       (    ,    ).
>    .
>  :     7.7  ,    ?


   ,   ,     17 ,   77   ,           convert (   )....

----------


## Zuzya

, 1)    77         ,    . 2)     ,     .     ,    ,   ,    ...        ,     ....  :Frown:

----------

,    -  ,    :Smilie: .

----------


## Zuzya

> ,    -  ,   .


.  ...       ,     ,    , . :Smilie:  2)      ...  ?  77    ,      .         - . ... :Smilie:

----------

1.      29 ,  31 ,     .
2.      "",  ,         .       . 
3. "_        -_ ."   - .            "    ",   " "    .     , ,   .
        -    :Smilie: .

----------


## Zuzya

,  ... :Smilie: ...   ,        ... :Smilie:

----------

:
1.   7.7     (v7plus.dll   )
2.   7.7   ( 6  )  1-   "1: V7 starter program ...".   ?     ?

----------


## Zuzya

> :
> 1.   7.7     (v7plus.dll   )
> 2.   7.7   ( 6  )  1-   "1: V7 starter program ...".   ?     ?


 :Hmm:      ....

----------

,    OLE,  -.

----------

> ,    OLE,  -.


    :     8.2  ExtForms ,   -.    ,   ... 
,      ?

----------

,           "    ".

----------

> ,           "    ".


 ,      :
1.    
2.        -

----------

.      ( 1cv7Exp   ,  PbWiz  ) -  ,    ..

----------

> .      ( 1cv7Exp   ,  PbWiz  ) -  ,    ..


, ,

----------

, ,     (1cv7Exp)?

----------

> , ,     (1cv7Exp)?


          8.2
 -  -     1:.
   ExtForms   7.7     ..

----------

